# Tubing pics, 56K stay away!



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Bought a new tube a couple weeks ago. Took my oldest son and a bunch of his friends out today. What a blast!









































































Alex


----------



## sc 540i (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks like fun, btw is that a srt-8 Jeep in your sig?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

sc 540i said:


> Looks like fun, btw is that a srt-8 Jeep in your sig?


Sure is.

Alex


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I liked pics 1,3, and 5 the best. Young and brave! Bet they felt that the next day!


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Those kids ate some sh!t. :rofl:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Brian said:


> I liked pics 1,3, and 5 the best. Young and brave! Bet they felt that the next day!


It's amazing how fearless you are when you're 21.

Alex


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> It's amazing how fearless you are when you're 21.
> 
> Alex


That's why they call the tubers airheads. :rofl:


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Their expressions in #4-5 are really something - "oh sh*t, what did we get into".


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

The fellow on the left is about to get a fresh water enima ... 










.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Patrick said:


> The fellow on the left is about to get a fresh water enima ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Bought a new tube a couple weeks ago. Took my oldest son and a bunch of his friends out today. What a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha NICE!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Good times Alex!

:thumbup:


----------



## Barmats (May 21, 2007)

Great pics! I'm glad it wasn't me on that tube... you stop FAST when you hit the water.


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

haha. That's awesome. :rofl:

Does anyone do any wakeboarding behind that boat, or is it only tubing?

Looks like a blast nonetheless.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

E36Guy said:


> haha. That's awesome. :rofl:
> 
> Does anyone do any wakeboarding behind that boat, or is it only tubing?
> 
> Looks like a blast nonetheless.


Yup, wake and knee boarding also.

We also ski, but the wake makes that boat a real compromise as a ski boat.

Alex


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice. I've had the opportunity to go wakeboarding one time and it was sooo much fun.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Yup, wake and knee boarding also.
> 
> We also ski, but the wake makes that boat a real compromise as a ski boat.
> 
> Alex


There must be one big honkin' motor on that thing!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

jvr826 said:


> There must be one big honkin' motor on that thing!


Or two big honkin' motors. 

Alex


----------

